# Apps not compatible with D2G w/ CM7.1? How can I override?



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to install this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.accellion.ax4mobile&feature=search_result

But for some reason it doesn't even show up if I search Google Play from my Droid 2 Global running Cyanogenmod 7.1. If I search from my laptop though, it says it is not compatible with my Droid 2 Global, but it is with my NookColor running CM7.1 and the HP TouchPad running CM7.1.

Clearly this isn't a Cyanogenmod issue, but why my Droid 2 Global? Is this Verizon's doing, even with a modded phone? Is there anything I can do to get around this?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Pull the apk of the app from one of your other devices, then install it on the D2G.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Pull the apk of the app from one of your other devices, then install it on the D2G.


I thought about that, but it says it cannot parse the file.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Crocadile said:


> I thought about that, but it says it cannot parse the file.


... and what's "it"?


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

When I try to run the apk the API responds with the parse error.

What I really wanna know is why it's not compatible according to Google Play, like if this is Verizon forcing it blocked.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Crocadile said:


> When I try to run the apk the API responds with the parse error.
> 
> What I really wanna know is why it's not compatible according to Google Play, like if this is Verizon forcing it blocked.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


No it just has to do something with the build.prop file. Not quite sure what the problem with it is.
Have you tried an apk from somewhere on the internets?


----------

